# thinking of getting a basket muzzle.



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I need to keep Quinn from chewing at the tip of his tail. He can still get to it with a size 30 e collar. If I put one any larger on him he'll barely be able to turn around. Not to mention the damage he is doing to my shins. I was thinking of trying a basket muzzle instead. I worry that it will make him feel vulnerable and insecure. I know we have dogs at work who wear them to keep them from eating everything. They don't seem to mind but they are confident dogs and Quinn is not.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the same dilemma with Aspen when he needs an e-collar. He wears size 30, but he is so long he can still reach his tail, legs, whatever. I didn't know they made a larger size than the 30. A basket muzzle seems like a good idea...I never thought of that, thanks. Is Quinn an only dog? If so, I see no reason for it to make him insecure in his home.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

We have 40's at the hospital. I have 2 outdoor (guardian) dogs. He plays with Jasper. I take the e collar off when he is otside and he is fine, so I don't plan on using the muzzle out there.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you tried the Bite not collars? Way better than an e-collar but I have never used it on a dog with a tail, lol. Home Page


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Have you tried the Bite not collars? Way better than an e-collar but I have never used it on a dog with a tail, lol. Home Page


I usually use the bite not's, but they wouldn't do any good in this situation. When he curls up and lays down his tail goes right up to his nose.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes. This was standard for Rebel up until we started raw. He could get to ALL his feet. We tried all the gizmos to stop it.

if you look at his rear leg, some of his bandage is showing. He licked raw spots all over his feet, and his neck is so long he could reach them - he could drink but he couldn't eat with the muzzle on. We ended up having to put some duct tape on the side of the muzzle that faced whatever foot we were trying to protect, as he figured out if he stuck his tongue WAY OUT he could lick through the muzzle.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it is worth a try...My only thought is do you think he would just grind the basket muzzle into his tail?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

xellil said:


> Oh yes. This was standard for Rebel up until we started raw. He could get to ALL his feet. We tried all the gizmos to stop it.
> 
> if you look at his rear leg, some of his bandage is showing. He licked raw spots all over his feet, and his neck is so long he could reach them - he could drink but he couldn't eat with the muzzle on. We ended up having to put some duct tape on the side of the muzzle that faced whatever foot we were trying to protect, as he figured out if he stuck his tongue WAY OUT he could lick through the muzzle.





CavePaws said:


> I think it is worth a try...My only thought is do you think he would just grind the basket muzzle into his tail?


I hadn't thought of that. I might give it a try anyway.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel for you... I tried every kind of e-collar and the bite not collar for Tanis when he chewed his whole body bald and bloody. Was just about to get a muzzle and then found this forum. Thank G-d after switching him to raw all of that biting and scratching stopped!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I feel for you... I tried every kind of e-collar and the bite not collar for Tanis when he chewed his whole body bald and bloody. Was just about to get a muzzle and then found this forum. Thank G-d after switching him to raw all of that biting and scratching stopped!


you know, that stuff fades away in my mind and then I dig up that photo of Rebel in the muzzle and start remembering just WHY it was we ended up here in the first place. This was just one of a hundred problems we no longer have.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> you know, that stuff fades away in my mind and then I dig up that photo of Rebel in the muzzle and start remembering just WHY it was we ended up here in the first place. This was just one of a hundred problems we no longer have.


Tanis still chews his feet and gets drool all over when he does it - but he doesn't make them bleed so I don't worry about it. Before raw, it was heartbreaking and beyond frustrating trying to keep him from hurting himself.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying this one. Baskerville Ultra Muzzle - NEW Treat-friendly muzzle | Dog-Friendly Dog Training and Safety Tools
I have to keep the tail wrapped since there is bone exposed. I am thinking that might be enough to keep him from chewing the wrap off. It doesn't cost too much of it doesnt work.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That looks very stylish!! And you have better taste than me - the first muzzle I got Rebel made him look like he was starring in some mutated doberman horror movie:










And yours probably doesn't need the duct tape.

Have you thought about docking, since the bone is exposed???


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK this is a question I have about the muzzle you are looking at. I can't get the photo big enough, but it certainly looks to me like the very end is open enough for him to lick right out of the end. You might need that duct tape after all.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

xellil said:


> That looks very stylish!! And you have better taste than me - the first muzzle I got Rebel made him look like he was starring in some mutated doberman horror movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I really dislike those metal ones.
I'm fairly certain it is going to have to be amputated. We were just trying to avoid surgery since he has a bleeding disorder. If it hasn't healed in a couple of weeks though were gonna have to just go for it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, they weigh a ton too. 

I'm so sorry. I'll keep my fingers crossed he doesn't have to have surgery. You are certainly stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------

